# vegan stuffed peppers



## debodun (Nov 4, 2016)

I have only tried to make stuffed peppers once before using ground turkey and rice as a filling and cooking in tomato juice. The peppers seemed a bit tough. Some recipes I've read say to par-boil the peppers before filling and baking. I never remember my mom pre-cooking the peppers. Is this standard procedure?

Also I was thinking of making a filling using stove-top style stuffing mix and couscous with various chopped veggies and cooking them in with can of crushed tomatoes. Do you think that would work? Would 350°F for 30 minutes be hot and long enough?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 4, 2016)

You don`t really HAVE to par-boil the peppers but it cuts the baking time greatly. But the easiest way to do it is to put the peppers in a microwave safe dish with a 1/4 cup of water,cover tightly with plastic wrap and microwave for 5 minutes.


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You don`t really HAVE to par-boil the peppers but it cuts the baking time greatly. But the easiest way to do it is to put the peppers in a microwave safe dish with a 1/4 cup of water,cover tightly with plastic wrap and microwave for 5 minutes.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 12, 2016)

I've always made stuffed peppers on top of the stove using tomato sauce or tomato purée with seasonings like Basil and Oregano. I cut the tops off the peppers, clean out the seeds and stuff them. Then set them upright in a large kettle and pour the sauce over and around them so it almost covers them. Then cook on low to medium heat til they're done. There's nothing that smells better than stuffed peppers cooking! 

I usually make them stuffed with ground turkey and rice, but for a vegan stuffing, quinoa, barley, rice and kidney or garbanzo beans and mushrooms is a nice combo.


----------

